# Tragic story...



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

This poor guy.
https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/59vsy8/im_30m_having_a_hard_time_coping_with_my_wife_29f/
https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/5ak2ql/update_im_taking_your_advice/
https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/5e24i2/update_thank_you/
https://www.reddit.com/r/relationship_advice/comments/5eez5c/update_lessons_and_how_you_can_help_re_the_case/

His crazy stbxw killed his children after he filed for divorce. I don't know about you all, but I'm going to hug my kids tight tonight. So sad.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Ugghh


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

It makes me think twice about giving advice.



[–]lubblylady 1 point 19 days ago 

Best of luck to you and your children.

permalinkembed

[–]zoomzoom42 1 point 22 days ago 

Good for you. It really is the only option. Hopefully you have a n aggressive lawyer that won't put up with bull**** and false accusations from her end. Good luck!

permalinkembed

[–]Submansgirl 1 point 21 days ago 

Yay! I never think divorce is a good option, but dude for you, it's the only good option. She will use and abuse if she is allowed. Glad you are taking advice of Reddit!

permalinkembed

[–]forevertomorrowagain 1 point 21 days ago 

We did it again guys.

Group hug.

permalinkembed

[–]mandevwin 10 points 16 hours ago 

Not sure if you saw, she killed the kids.

Montgomery Co. mother charged with two counts of murder in deaths of her daughter and son - TheIndyChannel.com

permalinkembedparent

[–]Latyeesha- -4 points 21 days ago 

Good for u. Tho readin yo original post i kinda got da vibe u may be gay tbh fam. U got a thing fo tha neighbor?


----------



## easysolution (Mar 5, 2014)

What a horrible nightmare the guy is going through. I've lost people close to me, even lost an uncle to murder, but this. How do you even come back from something like this? F*#k!

*edit* In of his replies, he mentions that the other guy was interviewed by the news, talking about how their kids used to play together. Not even the decency to slink away when he's caused this family so much hurt.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

The thing that sticks out to me was his wife's instant reflex to use the kids as a weapon when she was first discovered. That to me shows the mindset that she views her kids as nothing more than pawns, and not out of true love. Not saying A will always lead to B, but to anybody who may be going through something similar, protect your children! 

Damn. My heart breaks for this guy and those kids.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

easysolution said:


> What a horrible nightmare the guy is going through. I've lost people close to me, even lost an uncle to murder, but this. How do you even come back from something like this? F*#k!
> 
> *edit* *In of his replies, he mentions that the other guy was interviewed by the news, talking about how their kids used to play together.* Not even the decency to slink away when he's caused this family so much hurt.


Video link? Would love to see what he looks like.

This is surreal.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

the neighbor and OM, Ron Melvin - a true hypocrite...if you hear him speak to the reporter, he talks about how he never saw that side of brandi, well that's because she was mostly viewing the side of Brandi that was bent over. I hope they still put people to death in Indiana


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Disgusting. She should be in prison for the next 100 years.

Killing kids over... some guy's penis? She could have just killed herself or just got the divorce, give the guy his kids and go away.

Prison will not be good to her.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

That the mainstream media suppresses the truth about this case and cases like it only adds to the problem.

No one knows why??? Because affairs turn good people into addicts who will do anything to keep them going. 

Was there confirmation that Ron Melvin was actually the POS?

If there ever was a time for the BH to expose to high heaven this is it.

Tamat


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This us just horrible. The children loved and trusted her and THIS is how she repays them?

Vile woman.  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

We often speak of the OM as not being a part of the problem. If he had kept his **** in his pants and supported the marriage those children would be alive. Roast in hell.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

This is just terrible. 
Those kids were adorable and could have had a good life. 
We see cheater behavior all the time here but why a mother would choose to do such a horrible thing.... I simply can't fathom it. I'm appalled.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

The AP is always part of the problem... The degrees may vary. The cheaters become monsters addicted to the affair and when the world is crashing they can become dangerously insane.

This is why we tell people to carry a VAR to record interaction with waywards.

Talked about this story with my wayward. She was shocked anyone could do it. But we both went "crazy" her with her fog and me being gaslighted and stress ed out.

So while talking about it. I'm betting that killer mom was planning to kill herself, but stabbing yourself is painful... The poor kids got it worse. Evil stupid woman. She will never get out of prison.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a number of OM who have a complete plan for seducing women they hone their skills for years and years, and it's somewhat like a game to them hence the name player. They know what they are doing and are as culpable as drug dealers and pimps.

There is a reason they cut off the hands of thieves in Saudi Arabia, but stone adulterers, we can smugly laugh at the assumed barbarity of that set of values, but there is a recognition in that system that the family is the basis of society and to attack the family is one of the worst crimes possible.

Tamat


----------



## spainbcn (Nov 25, 2016)

Tragic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

JohnA said:


> We often speak of the OM as not being a part of the problem. If he had kept his **** in his pants and supported the marriage those children would be alive. Roast in hell.




I refuse to read the article, I see enough of this crap in real life. However, this is exactly why I say that you are in a war as a betrayed spouse. A married couple is a united front, then the OM/OW invade, regardless of your spouse accepted those advances, your response needs to be an act of war. I exposed to OM's wife, and I would do that again in a heartbeat. Did I hurt to have to blow up her world, yes, but OM now knew he had run into someone who would fire back.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

If I gave the impression that I agree the the other person, "the intruder" is not a problem all I can say is hell yea they are a problem and need their reality destroyed.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

No words


----------

